
Habits without Values - nabla9
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/early/2016/08/03/067603
======
nabla9
Press release for the paper:

Train the brain to form good habits through repetition
[https://warwick.ac.uk/newsandevents/pressreleases/train_the_...](https://warwick.ac.uk/newsandevents/pressreleases/train_the_brain)

TL;DR: Forming habits depends on how often you perform an action, regardless
of how much satisfaction you get from it.

